# my cockatiel sneezes alot



## lmacri223 (Jan 22, 2009)

is there any way to stop my cockatiel from sneezing? also she grinds her beak alot aswell, can somebody please tell me why?
thanks


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

When your bird grinds its beak it means that she is content.


We all sneeze. It is a reflexive response to irritation in the nasal cavity and it's commonly accompanied by a runny nose. Like people, most normal birds will sneeze occasionally in an attempt to clear dust and debris from their nostrils. But should you ever be concerned when your bird sneezes?

If your bird occasionally sneezes a clear fluid and has no other symptoms, she is probably just exercising the normal mechanism to clear her nostrils. There are many causes of sneezing and nasal discharge in birds. A few of the most common include:

Irritation from dust or dander
Bacterial infections
Fungal infections 
Nutritional deficiencies
Foreign bodies in the nose 

If, however, a discharge continues, or if it looks like anything other than a clear, thin fluid, or the sneezing is persistent, or other symptoms are present, then you need to consult your avian veterinarian.


----------



## lmacri223 (Jan 22, 2009)

thankyou


----------



## Irene (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for reassurance... when my Rufus seems contented he ruffles up feathers and especially the cheek feathers poke forward like a budgie... he closes his eyes and grinds his beak, kinda crackling away, eyes closed and nodding his head like he's talking to (and agreeing with) himself! Gives me a warm fuzzy feeling to see and hear him!


----------



## Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

Solace. said:


> When your bird grinds its beak it means that she is content.


Wow I had no idea! I thought it was just to keep the beak trim, Cool. I too will feel better when I hear him grindin away


----------

